# Samsung S8+ Blue'ish Screen when Tilted



## theFOoL (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just got a Samsung S8+ from having the LG G4 and... when I tilt the screen from left to right or from the left/right corners I get this blue'ish effect on my screen and my LG didn't do that. Is it cause I have a bad screen or... 

It's suppose to IPS!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got a Samsung S8+ from having the LG G4 and... when I tilt the screen from left to right or from the left/right corners I get this blue'ish effect on my screen and my LG didn't do that. Is it cause I have a bad screen or...



I think this was an issue on the early S8's that was supposedly fixed with a software update. Try updating your device


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 24, 2017)

Nope still happens. Updated but still...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2017)

Take it back to where you bought it and exchange it then. Huawei mate 10 pro's are quite awesome i hear


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 24, 2017)

It's kinda hard to do with my parents as they bought the phone for me. Tried to explain it to my
Parents but yeah... That went well

Plus I'm with Verizon... Going to change once I'm on my feet again

Not that it bothers me all too much but looking straight on is somewhat a pain. Like having a TN panel


----------

